# 3 female rats, 6/7 months, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Last month we had three females handed in to us after their owner decided to go travelling for an extended period of time. We were happy to help as the lady seemed very genuine.
Indeed, although a tad shy inside the cage, these trio are heartbreakers! We've had them out for freerange a few times and they are quite friendly and easily handled. They do need a confident owner, as nervous or shy handlers will make them nervous or shy. But if you are a confident beginner then these girls are ideal.
All are 6/7 months old and can also be seen on our website Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue

Kenzi









Ciara









Bo


----------



## sakurakero (May 21, 2009)

hi what would u expect to rehome these, as in home check??? etc...


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, if you email [email protected] I will email you an application form. If that is successful we'll organise a homecheck. As we are a rescue we do ask for a donation on adoption but we don't set a minimum at this time.

All out information is on the website, we don't publish our address as we do this from our home but will of course email this to you if you want to collect or come and see them


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

That said, and seeing your other posts, we don't rehome to breeders unless they are known to us already and properly registered with their relevant governing body i.e. NFRS.


edited to add:- because our animals are not for breeding from.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These three girls are very much available still. They have had little serious interest and thats a shame because they are all lovely. In cage nerves have diminished although Bo will always be more reserved.

Bo









Ciara









Kenzi









The three amigos


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I love Bo! I don't know why, but rats with cat markings are just the cutest! Someone ahould make a calico rat! XD


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Back up for adoption


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

And reserved again


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Leaving us on Sunday


----------

